# Help!!kittens for rehoming, North Yorkshire



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am taking 8 kittens of various ages in tonight,as the lady who has them isn't on the internet and local ads have not produced any takers
I am in North Yorkshire and will worm and flea these kittens before rehoming
I thought there were only 4 ,originally
I have a spare room ,luckily, and a large cat run, the kittens are various ages, 2 litters, 
The lady is getting her cats spayed now, but cant cope with all these kittens
They are various colours, including ,ginger ,tortoiseshell, grey tabby and 1 black


----------

